# holiday leftovers traditions



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, as i was boiling my smoked turkey bones that my brother had smoked yesterday since they went to my sister-in-law's brother's house for thanksgiving and we ate the leftovers today because i had gone to atl. yesterday to my son's house,
i was wondering what y"all do with all the leftovers.
i'm gonna mix some fresh cut-up collard greens in the turkey broth after i strain out the bones.
everything else (dressing, congealed salad, tater salad, etc) i just keep eating it until it's gone. can you mix this with something else? 
maybe try two of the above mixed together?
what do y'all do?
jack


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I like taking the left over smoked turkey and make turkey pot pies. Most everything else just keep eating as sides till all gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Jack. I like the turkey sammiches better than the turkey! I had 1 for dinner last night, 1 for breakfast today, and 1 for a late lunch. Just toasted whole wheat bread, mayo, lemon pepper, and turkey. Don't know why but I crave those sammiches. We boil the carcass and make turkey broth. Freeze it in leftover Hancock's BBQ cartons. Better than store bought for sure.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

forgot to mention that my brother kept all of the white meat. he said i was proper that i take the leftover carcass and the leftover dark meat since i lived in selma.
there's a simple connection here.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I make turkey, cranberry, cornbread dressing sammichs! Pretty tasty


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Sent it all home with the 31 people that were at my house yesterday, I’m eat chili tonite….


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Get some sub sandwich bread and load up all the Thanksgiving fixin’s on it. Best subs ever. turkey, stuffing, taters, casserole, etc.. and don’t forget the cranberry sauce. My mouth is watering just talking about it!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

im prob a heathen but I prefer the canned jellied cranberry sauce over homemade! I’ve had a bunch of different homemade sauces over the years and some were actually decent but none can beat the canned sauce for turkey


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jack2 said:


> forgot to mention that my brother kept all of the white meat. he said i was proper that i take the leftover carcass and the leftover dark meat since i lived in selma.
> there's a simple connection here.
> jack


Dark meat taste better anyway. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

halo1 said:


> im prob a heathen but I prefer the canned jellied cranberry sauce over homemade! I’ve had a bunch of different homemade sauces over the years and some were actually decent but none can beat the canned sauce for turkey


I love that can stuff. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> so, as i was boiling my smoked turkey bones that my brother had smoked yesterday since they went to my sister-in-law's brother's house for thanksgiving and we ate the leftovers today because i had gone to atl. yesterday to my son's house,
> i was wondering what y"all do with all the leftovers.
> i'm gonna mix some fresh cut-up collard greens in the turkey broth after i strain out the bones.
> everything else (dressing, congealed salad, tater salad, etc) i just keep eating it until it's gone. can you mix this with something else?
> ...


Hmmm, kinda sounds the same 'cept ours was fried. Still all good!









Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree boil quickly then simmer covered the carcass and bones with some dried thyme, salt and pepper in a couple boxes of veggie or chicken broth for a couple hours and make turkey soup. Add plenty of salt and pepper, any other dried spices you like

Add any leftover homemade gravy, some veggies of your choice ( I use a bag of frozen mixed veggies) and extra turkey meat. Boil quickly then simmer covered for another hour.

Take out the carcass and bones.

Enjoy.

Like most soups, it's even better a day or two later.

Jim


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Take chopped up turkey, dressing and mix it together add a tad bit of chicken stock to keep it moist and put it in a waffle iron. Once its done add slices of cranberry on top and enjoy !!!!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually make turkey and sausage gumbo with the leftovers. Just use your favorite chicken gumbo recipe and sub the turkey.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

No leftovers here. My wife left um at our friends house. All the above sounds good.


----------



## wwalkeriv (Jan 31, 2020)

I made jambalaya with the leftover turkey and ham. We done et the other sides.


----------

